# Renewal of Learner Permit (Provisional Drivers License) Issue.....



## HMCE (14 Feb 2010)

I am currently on hold in relation to contract work in London since December 2009, I do not know when I will be returning, but the contract is undergoing Financial structuring..... I left my luggage in London and within my luggage I left my Lerner's permit and a Failed drivers test certificate completed on December 1st 2008. I am currently in Spain and maybe here for another two months or more.

I am aware that my Drivers permit expires I think in March or April 2010 but I can't be sure, is there any way I can confirm this?.....

Can somebody advise me what options I have to be able to renew it given that I don't have the current Permit or the Failed Certificate as they are in London in my luggage and I am stuck in Spain for the next two months, I don't want to loose the Permit and have to resit my Theory Test again, this will be the third renewal of my Learner Permit...

If there is nothing that can be done, how long have I got before I would have to resit my Theory test and start all over again? I there a period after which the permit expires that is allowed to still be able to renew the permit...

Please help....


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Feb 2010)

Your best bet would probably be to send an e-mail to the Motor Tax Office who also look after licences and give them your details, they should be able to check it out for you  motortax@transport.ie


----------



## HMCE (14 Feb 2010)

Thank you Sue, I have done that.... but I thought it a good idea to post the issue here in case anybody, knew how long one has got to renew their learner permit after it has expired, and possibly what I could do in the absence of the Older Permit and failed test cert


----------



## jhegarty (14 Feb 2010)

You have 5 years to renew before you need to resit the theory test.


----------



## gipimann (14 Feb 2010)

Had a look at Citizens information site, and it says that your learner permit would have to have expired for 5 years before you are required to sit the theory test again.

You'll be able to renew the learner permit as normal when you get your documents.


----------



## HMCE (14 Feb 2010)

LAdies and Gentlemen, you are life savers Thank you so much for that, that has taken such a burden off on shoulders especially since I have two small children under 4 years. I find it so hard to get time, I would have been so worried about having to start all over again. Thank you for your knowledge.....


----------



## foxylady (16 Feb 2010)

To get your third provisional I think you also need proof that you have applied for your test, well that used to be the rule in any case


----------



## Rois (17 Feb 2010)

If you have failed your driving test, then the "failure cert" is only valid for 2 years from date of failure and you must produce this in order to renew your driver permit.


----------

